# HT75 Pole Saw sprocket



## BroncoRN (Jul 22, 2016)

I picked up this HT75 for $80 in need of a new carb (jets were missing/in bad shape). Put on a new carb and it got it running! The sprocket was about dead so I got a new one and figured out how to get old one off and now I am having problems with the screw to get it back on. It is reverse threaded and there were 3-4 washers on there as well. Best I have been able to do so far is get sprocket to spin with no chain attached but as soon as any kind of resistance is added the sprocket will stop. I have tried grabbing the sprocket with vice grips but the washers still seem to spin and won't let the screw fully tighten down. Any advice?


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 22, 2016)

BroncoRN said:


> I picked up this HT75 for $80 in need of a new carb (jets were missing/in bad shape). Put on a new carb and it got it running! The sprocket was about dead so I got a new one and figured out how to get old one off and now I am having problems with the screw to get it back on. It is reverse threaded and there were 3-4 washers on there as well. Best I have been able to do so far is get sprocket to spin with no chain attached but as soon as any kind of resistance is added the sprocket will stop. I have tried grabbing the sprocket with vice grips but the washers still seem to spin and won't let the screw fully tighten down. Any advice?


I dont remember if I grabbed the washers or the sprocket itself ? I used a water pump plier. I You are on the right track and missing something there. Check the order of the washers arent some of them squire inside to grip? I will see if I can find a diagram.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 22, 2016)

I found the PDF for an HT131 it has the same sprocket look at it and check your order. I bet one of the square inside locks aint grabbing.


----------



## BroncoRN (Jul 22, 2016)

By inside locks do you mean the fitted washers that go on either side of the shaft? The shaft is not warn and those washers fit on there with no play.


----------

